# Frustration getting worse



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

Been here for over 3 months and nothing much happened so far. Couple of interviews in last couple months and did not succeed. I am at this point really thinking if my move was right. Cash being drained up and family with a kid here with me. Are you in the same boat as I am ? Or I am the only guy sailing on without seeing any destination. F* frustrated!!


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Been here for over 3 months and nothing much happened so far. Couple of interviews in last couple months and did not succeed. I am at this point really thinking if my move was right. Cash being drained up and family with a kid here with me. Are you in the same boat as I am ? Or I am the only guy sailing on without seeing any destination. F* frustrated!!


I believe you are only guy. As nobody said like this earlier. I think you are not up to the skill level. However why not involved with causal jobs?


----------



## myths (Jul 15, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Been here for over 3 months and nothing much happened so far. Couple of interviews in last couple months and did not succeed. I am at this point really thinking if my move was right. Cash being drained up and family with a kid here with me. Are you in the same boat as I am ? Or I am the only guy sailing on without seeing any destination. F* frustrated!!


Don't get me wrong, have you tried to analyze as why you are not able to crack the interviews. Going with that sentence and if this would boost you up i would say you are in a better position as i have come across many people who couldn't seem to be getting the calls. I think you should have planned for alternatives if you are draining yourself financially. Casual jobs part time should be your next move.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 22, 2014)

What is your area of expertise? 

You could be this close, don't give up.









Search for freelancing options on odesk while you continue with your job search.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

nightowl said:


> What is your area of expertise?
> 
> You could be this close, don't give up.
> 
> ...


Thanks nightowl. You brought me something to get encouraged with.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

myths said:


> Don't get me wrong, have you tried to analyze as why you are not able to crack the interviews. Going with that sentence and if this would boost you up i would say you are in a better position as i have come across many people who couldn't seem to be getting the calls. I think you should have planned for alternatives if you are draining yourself financially. Casual jobs part time should be your next move.


Your question is valid and good one. yes, I did, of course. Technical skill is not a problem for me but the f* communication skill in English. I've realized that communication skill and being confidant are really key here, per my experience. If you are talkative and make good stories on the spot which might please their ears then it is more likely you will be followed up with further interviews. Again, that is what I realised based on my experience after going through interviews both phone and in person. Financial part, let's see. I think I can still survive 4 more months with my current budget. I will see afterwards.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Don't be frustrated... do some introspection and try to figure out what the problems were. As you said, communication skill is very important, try practicing and the best way is if you write some script for basic conversation. Wish you all the best.

Btw... could you please share some interview experiences with us?


----------



## regmiboyer (Apr 17, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> Your question is valid and good one. yes, I did, of course. Technical skill is not a problem for me but the f* communication skill in English. I've realized that communication skill and being confidant are really key here, per my experience. If you are talkative and make good stories on the spot which might please their ears then it is more likely you will be followed up with further interviews. Again, that is what I realised based on my experience after going through interviews both phone and in person. Financial part, let's see. I think I can still survive 4 more months with my current budget. I will see afterwards.


Brother, Just would like to check with you as how much do you end up spending every month in total. This would help me as I also have a kid and would me moving soon.

I know that the cost depends on our personal expenses..But your figure will give me a rough idea.

Good luck with your job hunting and I pray for your well being.

Cheers.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

austrailadream said:


> Your question is valid and good one. yes, I did, of course. Technical skill is not a problem for me but the f* communication skill in English. I've realized that communication skill and being confidant are really key here, per my experience. If you are talkative and make good stories on the spot which might please their ears then it is more likely you will be followed up with further interviews. Again, that is what I realised based on my experience after going through interviews both phone and in person. Financial part, let's see. I think I can still survive 4 more months with my current budget. I will see afterwards.


Hi, 

It needs a strong dedication, sincere efforts to get PR, you have got it. It is just matter of time for you to land on a new job. Hope you will land sooner. Hope you have cleared IELTS with good band in your PR journey, so don't feel down with communication skills. Being relaxed without tension during interview will help a lot.

Speak slowly to organize your thoughts well during interview, be well prepared for standard questions prior to the interview (e.g What is your achievement, challenging task, strong area, week area, etc).

Have a strong introduction notes very well prepared highlighting your experience/skills. Use your intro time to warm up explaining your experience skills.

For unknown questions, try to give answer with a disclaimer " I think/ I believe/I guess......but not 100% sure" 

Practice mock interview with friends purely focused on communication part.

I bet you will come back soon and post your "Got job" news.

All the best.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> I believe you are only guy. As nobody said like this earlier. I think you are not up to the skill level. However why not involved with causal jobs?


job market is very good now..thousands of new IT jobs are created every month now....hardly seen anyone struggling to find job here....


----------



## queensland (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi mate,
I can hear you but don't give up and keep going. I am sure you will get it sooner or later. It is absolutely true that communication skills (written and verbal skills) are extremely important to be able to get a step further. So try to speak out and do it slowly so that you can make your stories flowing smoothly as the way you want it to be.



austrailadream said:


> Been here for over 3 months and nothing much happened so far. Couple of interviews in last couple months and did not succeed. I am at this point really thinking if my move was right. Cash being drained up and family with a kid here with me. Are you in the same boat as I am ? Or I am the only guy sailing on without seeing any destination. F* frustrated!!


----------



## queensland (Oct 29, 2014)

It is a very aggressive comment I would say. You have no idea what you are talking about as you even have not got your visa as well as not landed Down Under yet. The job market is not looking great at the moment and getting work in OZ is not as easy as people might think of. It depends on what your occupation is as well as how much experience you have and even more importantly who you know. 


tahanpaa said:


> I believe you are only guy. As nobody said like this earlier. I think you are not up to the skill level. However why not involved with causal jobs?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

queensland said:


> It is a very aggressive comment I would say. You have no idea what you are talking about as you even have not got your visa as well as not landed Down Under yet. The job market is not looking great at the moment and getting work in OZ is not as easy as people might think of. It depends on what your occupation is as well as how much experience you have and even more importantly who you know.


I thought of telling the truth what you just said but over the period of time i realized that if you speak about the ground realities people think you are spreading negativity....

So now whenever someone ask about job market i just say "its great". It cheers up the other person so that's what everyone wants to hear.

People like Tahanpaa dont have any idea what they are talking about but they find out soon...


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> I think I can still survive 4 more months with my current budget. I will see afterwards.


what are the options to cut down expenses?...like sending family back to India until you find a job and get settled.
does centerlink provide any assistance for families with kids?
Heard that finding odd/casual/part time jobs is not easy either. Any experience with that?
which all cities have you tried?
what is your occupation/area of work?


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

evangelist said:


> what are the options to cut down expenses?...like sending family back to India until you find a job and get settled.
> does centerlink provide any assistance for families with kids?
> Heard that finding odd/casual/part time jobs is not easy either. Any experience with that?
> which all cities have you tried?
> what is your occupation/area of work?


Yeah, that is an option but my wife has started her English leraning course that I have already paid for before I got PR. It was because she does not have functional level of English. No idea about centerlink but I think it should be fery minimal. I am in Sydney and benn trying for here only but I have now strated looking into other cities as well. I am in IT in systems engineering domain. 

I have not given up yet but have started feeling that things are not gonna roll out as thought before. This brings a question many people would think after they move here: Did I make the right decision moving here?? I donn know the answer yet for me.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

regmiboyer said:


> Brother, Just would like to check with you as how much do you end up spending every month in total. This would help me as I also have a kid and would me moving soon.
> 
> I know that the cost depends on our personal expenses..But your figure will give me a rough idea.
> 
> ...


It is 3K per month. I know it is high because I am not sharing the unit with anyone.


----------



## nsk.14 (Aug 12, 2014)

austrailadream said:


> It is 3K per month. I know it is high because I am not sharing the unit with anyone.


I don't want to discourage you but the truth is your rent is bit high for someone who is looking for an employment or even for families with single income. Have a look at the take home salary of average total gross of IT jobs; 80k to 100k AUD is about $4600 -$5600. Your rent is more than 50% of the salary, so do the math. I think its prudent to follow the rule of thumb- 1/3rd of salary to rent as mentioned by someone in the cost of living thread. May be you can reconsider your rent if you financial position gets worse.
Good luck with your job search.


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

Its about who you know rather than what you know.

I was in same situtation, take chances and make more relations.

There is nothing harm in doing part time job just for some time to support family and meanwhile keep going for jobs in your field of study.

Goodluck


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

We know the rent in Sydney is very very high, but it would not be a good choice to spend that much of money on living before landing a job with good pay.
Job market really is not good anywhere in Australia. Don't constrain to Sydney only. Try Melbourne too, or anywhere else. 
Good luck.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

I know if it could be personal, but I do not want to offend you. Was there a personal reason to move along with wife and kid. Why did you not chose to travel alone, try getting a job and later on get your family, just so that you don't eat up on all your savings.

I understand your frustration, please pm your profile. I'll check if I can help you.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

nsk.14 said:


> I don't want to discourage you but the truth is your rent is bit high for someone who is looking for an employment or even for families with single income. Have a look at the take home salary of average total gross of IT jobs; 80k to 100k AUD is about $4600 -$5600. Your rent is more than 50% of the salary, so do the math. I think its prudent to follow the rule of thumb- 1/3rd of salary to rent as mentioned by someone in the cost of living thread. May be you can reconsider your rent if you financial position gets worse.
> Good luck with your job search.


I agree. In Newcastle, i could manage in under 2K a month. 
Not sure if austrailadream has an option to move to a cheaper city/house.

In such situation, I would have considered living in a cheaper city and travelling to Sydney on need basis.


----------



## sendtokkk (Jan 5, 2015)

Keep searching u will get it....
How is the job market for finance professionals like investment analyst/equity research analyst?


----------



## Sachinkmehta (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi,
I am also getting the same feeler from my friends went at adelaide 3 to 4 months back, they are still to get jobs there even the interviews calls are hard to comeby.

Sachin
Sachin


----------



## Sachinkmehta (Apr 12, 2015)

If somebody can portray a true picture of job market at adelaide for non-technical but skilled workers to get the jobs or what are those things required. As my friends are still to get jobs there but daily exepenses are on higher side, whats the fun of destroying our hard earned money like this.

Regds,
Sachin


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi,

It is very disappointing to see the job market like this. For people who still havent got a job should start looking for a casual job to support themselves.

Since i am not in Australia i might not know the real situation but would like to know the casual job market.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is very disappointing to see the job market like this. For people who still havent got a job should start looking for a casual job to support themselves.
> 
> ...


The opinions I'm getting regarding the job market are very polarized. On online forums like this one, almost everyone keeps making out how bad the job market is, and make it appear like Australia is perhaps even worse than third world countries in terms of job opportunities. 

On the other hand, every person whom i have interacted with personally (or on the phone) seem to paint a pretty different picture. They say that with a strong CV and good skills, getting a job isn't really that hard. I know people who have even landed jobs from offshore, and those who could obtain high paying contract jobs within a week or two of landing in oz. 

I guess we'll never know for sure until we try ourselves. It's better we don't make any assumptions, positive or negative, and just search for jobs with hope.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is very disappointing to see the job market like this. For people who still havent got a job should start looking for a casual job to support themselves.
> 
> ...


Imagine it this way, most of us would have got placed in our colleges yet a small percentage would have not got placed then move to one of the bigger cities and job hunt. Few would've got it immediately while others may have had to struggle.
This is a similar situation you move to a new country and can't expect to get an offer in a couple of day, it's obviously going to take some effort. Also, much depends on one's attitude, one must be ready to keep aside their 10-12 yrs experience and take whatever comes their way. Remember it's a new beginning.
A lot of people on the forum complain about not having a job, how many do come back once they've got one ? There's hardly any update, so going by forums to judge a job market is incorrect.
Also, why would a country like Oz invite a thousand odd people every year to migrate when the job market is not good. I'm no guru, but definitely no country would add to it's unemployment numbers just to earn of the visa fee.


----------



## Sachinkmehta (Apr 12, 2015)

You are absolutley right by saying that it takes years to get to a good level. People sometimes lie about themselves that they are enjoying just to hide their guilt. One my friend said that it is very tough to get to a job until someone avail professional education there only then he is valued else had to be dependent on casual jobs for years or start at very lower level and gradually gets to the manager level. Dont expect to get same level current u are in your country, that takes years.

Sachin


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> Imagine it this way, most of us would have got placed in our colleges yet a small percentage would have not got placed then move to one of the bigger cities and job hunt. Few would've got it immediately while others may have had to struggle.
> This is a similar situation you move to a new country and can't expect to get an offer in a couple of day, it's obviously going to take some effort. Also, much depends on one's attitude, one must be ready to keep aside their 10-12 yrs experience and take whatever comes their way. Remember it's a new beginning.
> A lot of people on the forum complain about not having a job, how many do come back once they've got one ? There's hardly any update, so going by forums to judge a job market is incorrect.
> Also, why would a country like Oz invite a thousand odd people every year to migrate when the job market is not good. I'm no guru, but definitely no country would add to it's unemployment numbers just to earn of the visa fee.


You couldn't be more right! I was among those who didn't get placed, due to my abysmal academic record and also because I had taken 6 years to complete my 4 year B.tech degree. And even though I was skilled, it was no of use because in India academic records matter MUCH MUCH more than skills. My first job was that of a pizza delivery guy for Domino's. Only several months later, was I able to get a job as a trainee in a small startup.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is very disappointing to see the job market like this. For people who still havent got a job should start looking for a casual job to support themselves.
> 
> ...


Sam, getting casual jobs isn't easier by any means. People are struggling to get jobs in Pizza shops and supermarkets too. I know a few friends.


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

tahanpaa said:


> I believe you are only guy. As nobody said like this earlier. I think you are not up to the skill level. However why not involved with causal jobs?


Hey Tahanpaa, you can't say this to anyone. If he has got a skilled migrant visa, he is supposed to have skills and then only government gave him the visa after checking everything. So, yeah he has skills but there are no jobs in the market. Your understanding was incorrect. Sorry.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi Danav,

Are you in Australia, please give more clarity on the Job scenario.


----------



## ahmedkhan (Apr 13, 2015)

hi

i live in australia in sydney , heres the thing

1 - ur technical cv should be 5-6 pages , all ur skills , achievements , goals , management skills etc shud be there , brag about your skills in details , ppl here love to see ******** written and talk about 

2 - in ur interview , talk talk and talk , show that you can speak , if someone asks you a technical qs , answer it or simple answer it in a more casual manner , change the topic - talk in great lenght

3 - first job is very difficult (lack of local experience) - but trust me after you get your first job , landing on the 2nd job is even harder , waana know why? bcoz u get tons of calls and its very difficult for you to decide which way to go ???!!!

4 - initially expect a contract job - NO ONE GETS A PERM JOB AT START , AND I MEAN IT , dont listen to ppl aroung you , ppl mislead you for no good reason - get a contract job 3-6 months or even 12 months - get local experience , then see

5 - it normally takes 3-6 months to get the first job , landing a job without being physically present in Australia , ITS A DREAM THAT WASHED AWAY 3-4 YEARS AGO , ppl dont misguide new commers please

(ppl misguide newcommers with examples from there own , this never helps new-commers but rather demotivates them forcing them to reconsider there decision of comming to australia


6 - initially target Syd and Melbourne only , 99% chances of landing a job over here. if u have a 190 visa tied to a state , its just a moral obligation , just write an email to your state that you are to get an employment in another state , and the state will release you (u can email , however its not required at all - still i did it just for satisfication)

thanks

any more queries - hit me up


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

I am still offshore and planning to permanently move to Australia on June 20. Currently applying for some jobs in seek and LinkedIn. 

I had a skype interview on last Thursday. It was for 1 hour and 2 persons were there. They will let me know the outcome later. They assured me that, if I am selected (compared to other applicants), they won't mind hiring me without an in-person interview.

I am a C++ software developer in a renowned multi-national company and my application area has some similarities with their works. But I think the major reason that I got this opportunity was, "There was no recruiting agent involved in between". This job was posted in seek directly by the employer 1 month ago. So the actual people who are hiring could check my resume before it's trashed by the agents.

Interview pattern was both behavioral and technical. They asked a lot of questions about my present works and skills written in the cover letter and resume.

Wish me luck.


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

tirupoti said:


> I am still offshore and planning to permanently move to Australia on June 20. Currently applying for some jobs in seek and LinkedIn.
> 
> I had a skype interview on last Thursday. It was for 1 hour and 2 persons were there. They will let me know the outcome later. They assured me that, if I am selected (compared to other applicants), they won't mind hiring me without an in-person interview.
> 
> ...


Hi Tirupoti,

Can you please share where you seek for the job. I mean the website link.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

This job was posted in seek.com 1 month ago. Now the advertisement has been expired.


----------



## Balurp (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks AhmedKhan for your valuable suggestions.
I take your words to understand the situations and continue my job search with greater enthusiasm. I am a NSW SS 190 arrived 2 weeks before, applied around 20 system admin/IT support jobs but response were a handful until now. I had talked to few recruiters over phone and explained my profile, also clarified whether local experience is a must but as per them its client dependent, mostly wont matter if skill set matches client's requirement .
Now i have few questions, really appreciate if anyone could clarify.

1. What about scheduling an appointment with recruitment agencies? When i asked in mail, got reply to phone and discuss with recruiter

2. Does the 'hidden job market' bigger than published jobs in websites? 
Since i heard about this, i am trying to build more contacts over Linkedin to improve my possibilties.


----------



## beentheredonethat (Apr 17, 2015)

Balurp said:


> Thanks AhmedKhan for your valuable suggestions.
> I take your words to understand the situations and continue my job search with greater enthusiasm. I am a NSW SS 190 arrived 2 weeks before, applied around 20 system admin/IT support jobs but response were a handful until now. I had talked to few recruiters over phone and explained my profile, also clarified whether local experience is a must but as per them its client dependent, mostly wont matter if skill set matches client's requirement .
> Now i have few questions, really appreciate if anyone could clarify.
> 
> ...





ahmedkhan said:


> hi
> 
> i live in australia in sydney , heres the thing
> 
> ...


) No more than 4 pages, buzz words such as cloud, commerce, Java as high as possible. I don't care what you did 5 years ago and neither should you.

2) If you don't know the answer, just say so. If you go off on something else I completely write you off. 

3) It's an employers market. Don't change jobs to often.

4) Load of crap. I had a full-time permanent job BEFORE I landed. NEVER go for a contract less than 6 months. 

5) If you have the skills and know how to talk the talk you will find a job faster than that - however it might not be the job of your dreams and it might not pay very well. Currently I could have people with 10 years of C/C++/C# working for me for free if I wanted.... such is the state of the market!

6) All the "big" companies have Sydney as a base. Go for Sydney first, then Melbourne and then Brisbane and if you're desperate try Adelaide or Darwin. Perth is pointless at the moment.

PLEASE note that the IT job market in Australia is not very healthy at the moment. No matter what some people want you to believe....


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

beentheredonethat said:


> ) No more than 4 pages, buzz words such as cloud, commerce, Java as high as possible. I don't care what you did 5 years ago and neither should you.
> 
> 2) If you don't know the answer, just say so. If you go off on something else I completely write you off.
> 
> ...



Hi mate,

thanks fo helping all of us here, your words are motivating and shows the true picture 

Please do let me know about the casual jobs in Adelaide or in Oz??

Regards
Sameer


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

beentheredonethat said:


> ) No more than 4 pages, buzz words such as cloud, commerce, Java as high as possible. I don't care what you did 5 years ago and neither should you.
> 
> 2) If you don't know the answer, just say so. If you go off on something else I completely write you off.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Any clue about other job profiles like Conference & Event Manager?

What is the scene of casual jobs?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

ahmedkhan said:


> hi
> 
> i live in australia in sydney , heres the thing
> 
> ...


My suggestion


----------



## teeshag (Apr 4, 2015)

Vijay24 said:


> My suggestion


Hi Vijay24,

Great help!

Please give more clarity on Job scenario in Perth.

Thanks.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

teeshag said:


> Hi Vijay24,
> 
> Great help!
> 
> ...


I am yet to move to Perth. I am flying in July first week. PM me for any information, will be glad to help with whatever I know.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

teeshag said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Any clue about other job profiles like Conference & Event Manager?
> 
> What is the scene of casual jobs?


To know the job market situation and trend, it is always good to search in seek.com and LinkedIn. There you can get the best portrayal of ongoing situation.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I don't agree to the "permanent job" thing Vijay. You may get a permanent job if you have previous Australia experience. But if you are totally new to the Australian job market, there's just a tiny chance for that to happen. People usually get a 3-6 months contract to start off with. And based on their performance and their ability to blend with the Australian culture, they are given contract extensions. Most of the jobs are contract based (even if they are just on paper and gets renewed each year).


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> I don't agree to the "permanent job" thing Vijay. You may get a permanent job if you have previous Australia experience. But if you are totally new to the Australian job market, there's just a tiny chance for that to happen. People usually get a 3-6 months contract to start off with. And based on their performance and their ability to blend with the Australian culture, they are given contract extensions. Most of the jobs are contract based (even if they are just on paper and gets renewed each year).


Could you please tell us what exactly is this Australian work culture? And why do they think that the new comers cannot blend in with that culture? Do you think newcomers like us face a lot of difficulties to get adjusted in the workplace? Please share your experience and thoughts with us.


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi,

I am a Mechanical Design Engineer. Having 6+ years of experience in Automotive & Electro Mechanical product design. Can any of you tell me the current job market for Mechanical Design profiles.

I am planning to file for my PR visa application. Your inputs may help me to decide.


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

Getting a job in a new country is not easy. However it is not impossible either.

Do not float your resume everywhere. Apply for specific positions highlighting your skills
that you think will be suitable for your job. Meaning, spend at least 30 mins of your time for each
application to prepare a cover letter and if needed rephrasing your resume such that it shows how your skills
match the job requirement.

With so many people applying for each position, the recruiter's will appreciate clear and to the point cover letter's and resume.

For eg, if the position is specially for Java developer, do not brag about your dot net skills. Just highlight the areas where you have
worked on Java during your past work experiences. If there is none, then do not apply for this job. There is no point.

Last, do not lose hope. For Australia based on my experience and interactions with people moving here, on a average it takes at least 3 months
for one to secure a job.

Also on a average it takes 2-3 weeks to get response for most planned openings.You may not get any response from them for weeks together but suddenly would start
getting response's for an application you submitted a month ago.

Another thing i would suggest is, there are lot of recruitment companies who if you call them will arrange a meeting with one of there representatives.
They would collect your resume, talk to you and understand your position and will recommend you if they have any openings related to your position.

You could then keep in touch with them every now and then to check if they have any position that matches your skills. Though the chance of them getting you a job is meager, its still
worth a try and will give you something to go on. 

From what i have seen , the more contacts you make the more chances you land a good job.

All the best and i wish you get a suitable job soon.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Just a stupid question guys, for example, you are the boss of an India company and you need to hire somebody. 3 people have sent an application. 2 of them are from India and one is from Australia. Which of them you will give the job?

Be honest be replying!

Me of course I would choose one of them that is from India!

The same happen here in Australia.....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

WRONG answer... A good boss would choose somebody who is fit for the profile... irrespective of his / her nationality....


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

depende said:


> Just a stupid question guys, for example, you are the boss of an India company and you need to hire somebody. 3 people have sent an application. 2 of them are from India and one is from Australia. Which of them you will give the job?
> 
> Be honest be replying!
> 
> ...


Only a novice manager/lead would do that. As a manager/lead your primary objective is to make sure your team excels. That's the only success criteria for self. Hiring a unsuitable person just based on country of origin will obviously cause productivity issues.
Also, it much depends on the values of organization one works for.


----------



## myths (Jul 15, 2014)

depende said:


> Just a stupid question guys, for example, you are the boss of an India company and you need to hire somebody. 3 people have sent an application. 2 of them are from India and one is from Australia. Which of them you will give the job?
> 
> Be honest be replying!
> 
> ...


Well mate don't take me wrong but if that's how you are moving ahead recruiting people then there are real issues with the firm. We have our own recruiting and consulting firm and we have see as a organization how these things are the first NO in our rule book, and we have adhered this since we came up with idea of the firm. Plus with my experience i can assure people that this is why you have people immigrating in good numbers and working in diverse environment bringing more growth and development to organization and to the great nation.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> WRONG answer... A good boss would choose somebody who is fit for the profile... irrespective of his / her nationality....


We assuming that all three people have the same skills...which is the case in Australia because of the high competition.


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

depende said:


> Just a stupid question guys, for example, you are the boss of an India company and you need to hire somebody. 3 people have sent an application. 2 of them are from India and one is from Australia. Which of them you will give the job?
> 
> Be honest be replying!
> 
> ...


What do you mean by an 'Indian' and an 'Australian' ? His race? or his current nationality?

If someone does select someone because he is of a particular race or nationality, by definition, he is called a Racist.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

wildweasel said:


> What do you mean by an 'Indian' and an 'Australian' ? His race? or his current nationality?
> 
> If someone does select someone because he is of a particular race or nationality, by definition, he is called a Racist.


Of course if somebody does select someone because he is of a particular race or nationality is a Racist but do you believe that person will tell you that we have selected him because he is an Australian?


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

depende said:


> Of course if somebody does select someone because he is of a particular race or nationality is a Racist but do you believe that person will tell you that we have selected him because he is an Australian?


The same question can be asked in the reverse making your original question invalid. Its always assumed that people do follow ethics. If they don't its an exception. We cannot treat exceptions as a rule and assume that everyone would do the same.

Personally if it does happen to me and i come to know about it, ill feel glad that i wasn't selected. I wouldn't want to work with someone who appreciates color and nationality over skills.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

wildweasel said:


> The same question can be asked in the reverse making your original question invalid. Its always assumed that people do follow ethics. If they don't its an exception. We cannot treat exceptions as a rule and assume that everyone would do the same.
> 
> Personally if it does happen to me and i come to know about it, ill feel glad that i wasn't selected. I wouldn't want to work with someone who appreciates color and nationality over skills.


Wildweasel read this article: Australians are racist and unfriendly, say migrants

And think about it....Do you live in Australia or have ever lived in Australia?


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

depende said:


> Wildweasel read this article: Australians are racist and unfriendly, say migrants
> 
> And think about it....Do you live in Australia or have ever lived in Australia?


Yes i do live here and have also lived in the most racist country in the world(My home).

Unfortunately, i do not believe in modern day journalists. So i do not want to comment about news articles. As always, these are just my opinions.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

@depende... are you living in Australia and working here? For how long have you been here?


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

wildweasel said:


> Yes i do live here and have also lived in the most racist country in the world(My home).


You are comparing racial tendencies of people from a country with 1/3rd immigrant population, with another that has almost zero immigrants. It's like comparing apples with oranges.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

evangelist said:


> You are comparing racial tendencies of people from a country with 1/3rd immigrant population, with another that has almost zero immigrants. It's like comparing apples with oranges.


I don't understand how that changes the validity of his statements. Because most Indians ARE friggin' racists towards their own countrymen, especially the fair skinned ones having a nasty superiority complex over those having brown or dark skin. Of course, the term 'racism' may not be applicable here (since all Indians belong to the same 'race'), but it's definitely what I'd call colour based discrimination.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> @depende... are you living in Australia and working here? For how long have you been here?


Almost 2 years and yes I'm working here.


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

evangelist said:


> You are comparing racial tendencies of people from a country with 1/3rd immigrant population, with another that has almost zero immigrants. It's like comparing apples with oranges.


Agree with you. However i never compared it . Just stated my opinion.

Racism has nothing to do with immigrating from another country. I have experienced racism moving around different states with-in the country. The worst kind. But that's a different topic.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I don't understand how that changes the validity of his statements. Because most Indians ARE friggin' racists towards their own countrymen, especially the fair skinned ones having a nasty superiority complex over those having brown or dark skin. Of course, the term 'racism' may not be applicable here (since all Indians belong to the same 'race'), but it's definitely what I'd call colour based discrimination.


The world is full of perceptions of superiority and inferiority based on various parameters. The rich feel superior than the poor. Person driving a car may feel superior than one on a scooter. Educated feel they are superior to the less educated. Good looking people may feel superior than the not so good looking. 
Is all this racism? or even discrimination? And how is it specific to India?

Pls do not make blanket statements like 'Indians are racists' - out of context.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

evangelist said:


> The world is full of perceptions of superiority and inferiority based on various parameters. The rich feel superior than the poor. Person driving a car may feel superior than one on a scooter. Educated feel they are superior to the less educated. Good looking people may feel superior than the not so good looking.
> Is all this racism? or even discrimination? And how is it specific to India?
> 
> Pls do not make blanket statements like 'Indians are racists' - out of context.


Please read my post again. I said 'most' Indians. So it can't become a blanket statement. I'm careful enough to avoid such generalizations. And 'feeling superior' is completely different from actually discriminating people, because not much harm is done if they can keep their supposed superiority to themselves.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Please read my post again. I said 'most' Indians. So it can't become a blanket statement. I'm careful enough to avoid such generalizations. And 'feeling superior' is completely different from actually discriminating people, because not much harm is done if they can keep their supposed superiority to themselves.


lol..'most Indians' is a generalization itself.

I can understand a girl could turn you down for dark skin, and vice versa (which is personal preference, not discrimination).

I don't think many people in India would say they couldn't get a job offer, or a place in the train or bus or hotel or restaurant or college, due to dark skin colour.

I have never heard an Indian doctor report that a patient wouldn't allow him to treat him due to skin colour.

Can't make it any better for you, so giving up. cheers


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have encouraging story to share. Hopefully this boost your morale. I got my PR in April 2013 since then I was looking seek and other job sites to pick the right job.I did apply for couple of job sitting in India but most of the consultant published jobs look candidate to present in the country.I keep my target intact and keep applying for jobs.However I ensure that I should not be applying blindly to jobs and was selectively picking the published requirements. On the other side, I ensure to keep myself updating with the latest trend in my industry. Ah!! Forgot to mention, I am from software industry and always try to keep myself update with trending topics in the market. Finally I gave one interview which materialise well and as per my expectations. Having said this, I would like to mention few pointers which presumably will help others in getting the result
1. Communication:I would say is key to success. Try to be fluent, don't try to bring in excessive fillers in your communication.you can go slow but be spontaneous in your reply.
2. Application,resume and cover letter: Ensure to refine your cover letter and resume as per the market standard. Don't try to send generic cover letter and resume against all openings.It should be tailor made as per the requirement.
3. Research on your field and expertise. See the trend in the market. If possible gain some extra skill and mention that in your resume.
4. Build professional network, take advise from others and try to implement it as per your situation.
5. Try to get the list of employers in your field. Send your resume directly to them. 
6. Build and create references.
7. Refine your LinkedIn profile.

Above are few pointers which I can quickly recollect and hopefully will help other to get some direction. I will publish a thread soon with more detail experience and some advise for job seekers.

Regards


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for your nice tips rj1975. It was brief buvery effective. Eagerly waiting for your next write-up


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

evangelist said:


> lol..'most Indians' is a generalization itself.
> 
> I can understand a girl could turn you down for dark skin, and vice versa (which is personal preference, not discrimination).
> 
> ...


When a brown or dark skinned Indian goes to certain parts of North where fair skinned people are predominant, the stuff you describe DO happen. More often than you can imagine. I have personally been a victim of racial/colour based discrimination several times (because I happen to be dark skinned), so I know what I am talking about here


----------



## sharath62 (Jul 27, 2013)

evangelist said:


> The world is full of perceptions of superiority and inferiority based on various parameters. The rich feel superior than the poor. Person driving a car may feel superior than one on a scooter. Educated feel they are superior to the less educated. Good looking people may feel superior than the not so good looking.
> Is all this racism? or even discrimination? And how is it specific to India?
> 
> Pls do not make blanket statements like 'Indians are racists' - out of context.


I strongly agree with u ..


----------



## sharath62 (Jul 27, 2013)

evangelist said:


> lol..'most Indians' is a generalization itself.
> 
> I can understand a girl could turn you down for dark skin, and vice versa (which is personal preference, not discrimination).
> 
> ...


Well said !!


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Australiadream how's going your job search?


----------



## myths (Jul 15, 2014)

Well I think we are making a mockery of our nation and the people here. Remember open forum people looking here from all the spheres of the world.I do agree we have differences but we are the country with billion people with so many differences yet united under a single nation, so we can better stop blaming ourselves and do away with the habits of complains . If we can see wrong things happening lets improve upon those individually and set an example in this migrant country that we are the matured migrants and things are improving. As many good people have stated here that we count on the talent rather than race, so lets make that as principle of our lives


----------



## nevertouchme (Oct 30, 2013)

depende said:


> Just a stupid question guys, for example, you are the boss of an India company and you need to hire somebody. 3 people have sent an application. 2 of them are from India and one is from Australia. Which of them you will give the job?
> 
> Be honest be replying!
> 
> ...


May be not. After having spent about 10+ years with who are called 'equal opportunity employers', it really don't matter where the candidate is from/is what. 

Preference for candidates with Local Experience sounds like a fair ask than to consider aspects like color, religion, national origin, sex, physical or mental disability and or age.

One of other aspects is being differently abled and the compulsory ask of the job be 'able bodied' may lead in rejection of the respective candidate. Otherwise, every other candidate profile must be treated equally. 

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

I am gonna update my status on another thread.


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

austrailadream said:


> Been here for over 3 months and nothing much happened so far. Couple of interviews in last couple months and did not succeed. I am at this point really thinking if my move was right. Cash being drained up and *family with a kid here with me.* Are you in the same boat as I am ? Or I am the only guy sailing on without seeing any destination. F* frustrated!!


family and kid.. that's your problem right there. should have just been single and been free!


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

myths said:


> Don't get me wrong, have you tried to analyze as why you are not able to crack the interviews. Going with that sentence and if this would boost you up i would say you are in a better position as i have come across many people who couldn't seem to be getting the calls. I think you should have planned for alternatives if you are draining yourself financially. Casual jobs part time should be your next move.


Hi, but where are you located?
Did you try monster.com?


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> family and kid.. that's your problem right there. should have just been single and been free!


Three months is nothing. You won't even get a good, descent paying job in India let alone Australia. In countries like Aus, U.S. etc the interview and decision making process itself is more than 3 months..at times even 6 months..keep a target of at least 1 year if you want to get a job..


----------



## freak199 (Oct 16, 2013)

kk1234 said:


> Three months is nothing. You won't even get a good, descent paying job in India let alone Australia. In countries like Aus, U.S. etc the interview and decision making process itself is more than 3 months..at times even 6 months..keep a target of at least 1 year if you want to get a job..


Bro,

Its been 1 month of job search....from ITIL backgound...Forget about Job...not even a single interview call...be it for ITIL or Pick packers or property managers etc...

Here the job openings will be kept open for 1 month and the whole process takes minimum 2-3months... 

Any tips from people as to Which casual job and how to crack a casual job ASAP atleast to pay the bills please...

I have applied to so many casual jobs but have not heard back from any...

Cheers
Freak199


----------



## BatWolf (Jul 6, 2015)

kk1234 said:


> Three months is nothing. You won't even get a good, descent paying job in India let alone Australia. In countries like Aus, U.S. etc the interview and decision making process itself is more than 3 months..at times even 6 months..keep a target of at least 1 year if you want to get a job..


That's true.. I graduated from a US college after spending 8 years there doing my bachelors, masters and internships in-between and took me almost a year to get a full time job. Plus over there I wasn't allowed to do any temporary job (like say working at a retail store) that wasn't relevant to my degree.. 

Personally I'm going to Aus alone with about 60k AUD saved up plus I will be living with relatives too so expenses won't be that much so I can afford to be unemployed for a year or two since I do not expect to get a job within 6 months.. 

Regardless I plan on working retail until I do get an engineering job.


----------



## austrailadream (Apr 8, 2014)

BatWolf said:


> family and kid.. that's your problem right there. should have just been single and been free!


Spot on. This is my old thread and I have posted my recent update on another thread here- http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/885002-my-story-australia.html

Finally I made the way through and already started working.....but I am preparing myself for new and better job next year.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

BatWolf said:


> That's true.. I graduated from a US college after spending 8 years there doing my bachelors, masters and internships in-between and took me almost a year to get a full time job. Plus over there I wasn't allowed to do any temporary job (like say working at a retail store) that wasn't relevant to my degree.. Personally I'm going to Aus alone with about 60k AUD saved up plus I will be living with relatives too so expenses won't be that much so I can afford to be unemployed for a year or two since I do not expect to get a job within 6 months.. Regardless I plan on working retail until I do get an engineering job.


That's great you got some savings going for you! 60K AUD is a very good sum. You can relax and look for a job.


----------

